# Hms Loch Killisport



## CEYLON220 (Feb 19, 2006)

I`m looking on behalf of an ex RN rating for info on his father whoserved in the LOCH KILLISPORT 1958/9 commission and if anyone from that cruise recognise the Gunnery Officer, S Lt W Stuart plus was a commission book published for the ship of that commission? Is there anyone out there who served in the LOCH KILLISPORT in that period?


----------



## jackdusty (Sep 4, 2011)

*S/Lt Stuart - HMS LOCH KILLISPORT*

I served in HMS LOCH KILLISPORT from March 1959 to August 1960 and remember S/Lt Stuart the Gunnery Officer. I subsequently served at HMS AFRIKANDER in South Africa (1963-65) and was surprised one day to bump into Lt Stuart there. He was then serving in HMS LEOPARD I believe and his ship was visiting Simonstown. We recognised each other but only had time to say a brief hello. There was a commissioning book for the 59/60 deployment to the Persian Gulf but I have long lost my copy unfortunately.


----------



## hawke 73 (Jun 16, 2013)

My Father, David Gale was on HMS Loch Killisport in 1955/56 , and received a salvage reward for the Argea Prima incident.

This incident is a fascinating one, and would love to discuss it further with any old ship mates.

Regards

Julian


----------



## Brian Smither (Dec 18, 2012)

CEYLON220 said:


> I`m looking on behalf of an ex RN rating for info on his father whoserved in the LOCH KILLISPORT 1958/9 commission and if anyone from that cruise recognise the Gunnery Officer, S Lt W Stuart plus was a commission book published for the ship of that commission? Is there anyone out there who served in the LOCH KILLISPORT in that period?


Have you looked on Loch Class frigates association? There is a picture of Loch Killisport on the home page.
Hope you find more info there.


----------

